# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  ضد الحكومة .. ما بين نزار قباني والرشيد على عمر

## احمد الحبر

*[justify]عندما قرأ ت عمود الرشيد علي عمر اليوم وهو يكتب ضد كبار الحكومة ويستهزء بهم .. تذكرت ما خطه يراع المبدع نزار قباني عندما اعتقلته المخابرات السوريه فكتب قصيدته الشهيرة (ضد الحكومة) ولكن هيهات ما بين قلم مبتذل وقلم شفيف تاتيه المفرده طائعة .. قلم لا يصطنع المفردات ولا يسعى لتدبيج الكلمات .. [/justify]
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*عفواً اذا حاولت مقارنة قلم وضيع بقلم كبير كنزار قباني ولكن تشابه المواقف جلعني أرجع الى دفاتري القديمة .. ولعلي من المغرمين بكتابات نزار قباني ..
مغرم بمفرداته لا بكفره الملحد .. 
مغرم بحروفه الساحره لا بمفهومه المراهق والجنسي في أحايين كثيرة .
ولعل المدعو الرشيد حاول أن يضع نفسه وسط الكبار وهو يكتب ما كتبه اليوم .. ولعل الاحساس بعدم المحاسبة هو ما جعله يكتب ما يكتب ..
ولكن هل يظن الرشيد أنه مثل نزار قباني .. يكتب فتنتفض الأم بأثرها لما يكتبه !! .
يستحيل على كاتب الألفاظ السوقية أن يصل مراتب الصغار ناهيك الكبار ..
معذرة مره أخرى يا صفوة لهذه المقارنة المعدومه ما بين الرشيد غير الرشيد ونزار قباني المعارض لحكومته وكل الحكومات العربية ..
والان الى قصيدة نزار قباني ( ضد الحكومة ) 
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*ضد الحكومة
أوقفوني ... !!
وأنا أضحك كالمجنون وحدي
من خطاب كان يلقيه أمير المؤمنين
كلفتني ضحكتي عشر سنين
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*سألوني .. !!
وأنا في غرفة التحقيق عمن حرضوني
فضحكت ...
وعن المال .. وعمن مولوني
فضحكت ...
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*كتبوا كل إفاداتي .. ولم يستجوبوني
قال عني المدعي العام وقال الجند حين اعتقلوني
إنني ضد الحكومة
لم أكن أعرف أن الضحك يحتاج لترخيص الحكومة
ورسوم وطوابع
لم أكن أعرف شيئاً .. عن غسيل المخ أو خرم الأصابع
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*في بلادي .. !!
ممكن أن يكتب الإنسان ضد الله .. لا ضد الحكومة
فاعذروني أيها السادة إن كنت ضحكت
كان في ودي أن أبكي .. ولكني ضحكت
.........
كنت أسترجع أفكاري .. وكان المخبرون
كالجراثيم على كل الفناجين وفي كل الصحون
كنت أصغي كألوف البسطاء الطيبين
لكلام البهلوان
وهو يحكي .. ثم يحكي .. ثم يحكي .. مثل صندوق العجائب
وتذكرت ليالي رمضان
وأراجوز الذي كان له ألف لسان .. ولسان
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*نشروا في صحف اليوم .. تصاويري على أول صفحة
واعترافاتي على أول صفحة
فضحكت .. !!
قدموني للإذاعات طعاماً .. ولأسنان الصحافة
جعلوني دون أن أدري .. خرافه
ربطوني بالسفارات .. وأحلاف الأجانب
فضحكت .. !!
*

----------


## Osama

*




			
				الرشيد علي عمر اليوم وهو يكتب ضد كبار الحكومة
			
		


هو الفوالى دا بيعرف سياسة؟
*

----------


## محمد مختار محمد

*سوف يردع ,,,,,,
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*المصيبة أن لا أحد سأله عم ما كتبه حتى أمس
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*يديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*الفرق شاسع
                        	*

----------

